
Python and OpenGL for Scientific Visualization - dsego
https://www.labri.fr/perso/nrougier/python-opengl/#python-opengl-for-scientific-visualization
======
danso
I remember this domain/author name from his fantastic Matplotlib tutorial a
few years back, which is still the best matplotlib tutorial I've seen in the
wild, and made me realize matplotlib could be as viable as ggplot2 for good
data viz: [https://github.com/rougier/matplotlib-
tutorial](https://github.com/rougier/matplotlib-tutorial)

~~~
avshyz
Jesus, I've just realized it's the author of the best numpy tutorial I've ever
read! [https://www.labri.fr/perso/nrougier/from-python-to-
numpy/](https://www.labri.fr/perso/nrougier/from-python-to-numpy/)

------
rougier
Thanks all. There is a new and ongoing book project at
[https://github.com/rougier/scientific-visualization-
book](https://github.com/rougier/scientific-visualization-book)

------
hsaliak
This tutorial helped me to step away from the Fixed Function pipeline and
finally grok the shader based programmable pipeline. (I am a hobbyist).

Glumpy, which is used in this tutorial
-[https://glumpy.github.io/](https://glumpy.github.io/), is IMO the best way
to work through [https://thebookofshaders.com/](https://thebookofshaders.com/)
in python for a deeper understanding of fragment shaders.

------
mirekrusin
Wow, that is one beautiful online book.

~~~
rougier
Thanks.

------
saboot
What a great resource, I am learning opengl right now and also working on a
scientific visualization project. Very much looking forward to rendering
meshes.

Right now I'm trying to convert a ROOT based 3D event display to a blender
plugin using python. Very curious to hear about the work and resources of
others also doing sciviz work.

------
missosoup
One of the best introductions to graphics pipeline and primitives that I've
seen. And I've seen a lot.

------
julienfr112
Great book ! Does any one does know of a similar material but for
opencl/Vulcan for gpgpu ?

------
s5ma6n
Is it down? I cannot access it.

~~~
danzig13
He does say This:

“Last point, I wrote the book in a kind of modern Kerouac's style such that
you can download it once and continue reading it offline. Initial loading may
be slow though.”

I do think the entire book is on a single HTML page

~~~
rougier
Yes, sorry for that. The post on hacker news put our server under some stress.

------
criddell
Why is GLUT deprecated? This and just about every other tutorial I've seen
uses it.

Since it's deprecated, is there something else I should be using?

~~~
gmueckl
The original GLUT has been abandoned two decades ago, it seems. Freeglut, a
drop in replacement still seems to get regular updates and releases.

Alternatives that come to my mind are GLFW and SDL and you can also grab ImGUI
for a nice, easy to use UI library that covers simpler use cases very well.
They all deviate from how you use GLUT, but they aren't substantially harder
to use.

------
sleavey
@rougier, one thing I noticed reading it: the link to your research page in
the Preface goes to a 404 (for me, at least).

------
mmtml
Very nice, when will the rest of the chapters be available? If anyone knows

------
axegon
Absolutely astonishing work!

------
DouglasDiniz
Very cool reading...

